# Amplificador Backstage quemado



## danielvm (Ago 14, 2012)

Que tal amigos, acudo con ustedes por que se me quemo éste amplificador , un backstage cs 12000 , los componentes que se quemaron los cambié, los  transistores los cambié igual que las resistencias y un diodo zener ,  conecté todo en su lugar pero ahora cuando lo enciendo me marca que está  protegido y no puedo quitarle ésta protección, intenté buscar diagramas en internet pero no encontré nada , todos los componentes son correctos  menos 2 resistencias que estaban tan quemadas que no supe su valor , que  me recomiendan ?. Me urge repararlo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2012)

danielvm dijo:


> intenté buscar diagramas en internet pero no encontré nada , todos los componentes son correctos *menos 2 resistencias que estaban tan quemadas que no supe su valor ,* que me recomiendan ?



Que consigas el diagrama . . . urgente !

Vi que ese amplificador trabaja en puente , así que podés copiar el valor de esas resistencias del otro canal !


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 16, 2012)

Amigo:estudiando: trata de ver que sistema trae por que seguramente es uno clonado, y con esta marca no creo que lo consigas pero  si con otra yo tengo uno DE 6000 pero no creo que te sirva, si logras conseguirlo subelo.


----------



## danielvm (Ago 16, 2012)

*T*ecbeml a *QU*e te refieres con que sistema trae... orientame mas para poder ponerlo muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Ago 16, 2012)

Menciona el Nro de la resistencia que a quemado.


----------



## palomo (Ago 16, 2012)

danielvm dijo:


> tecbeml a ke te refieres con que sistema trae... orientame mas para poder ponerlo muchas gracias


 

Sistema= tipo de amplificador 

Si mi memoria no me falla esta marca hace amplificadores tipo AB, clonados, copiados, o como se dice pirateados de otra marca de renombre, seria bueno si puedes sube unas fotos lo mas nitidas posibles tanto del lado de componentes como de las pistas, para saber el valor de las resistencias ya te dijeron como encontrarlas, el otro canal es igual asi que solo localisalas.


----------



## gavilanred (Ene 2, 2013)

Hola ...... TECBEML
Yo tengo un backstage cs6000 con un canal quemado, la mayoría de los valores ya los saque con los del otro canal, solo me falta una resistencia que no es común, el diagrama que menciona tener es este, si es así me lo podrías enviar, si no puedo subir fotos para ver si me ayudan a encontrar el valor...
Saludos


----------



## tecbeml (Ene 3, 2013)

Amigo gavilanred te comento que tenia el power no el diagrama pero  ya lo entrege aora tengo otro que es el mismo dime que numero es la resistencia y te digo el valor.


----------



## gavilanred (Ene 9, 2013)

Tecbeml gracias por contestar, disculpa mi demora en responder tu comentario, la resistencias quemadas son la R222, la R224, estas ya tengo los valores con las del otro canal, la que no se su valor es la de la R14....no pude subir fotos lo voy a intentar mañana si no me puedes ayudar con el numero de resistencia, saludos y gracias de antemano


----------



## tecbeml (Ene 19, 2013)

Perdon por la tardansa pero no podia entrar  pèro la r14 es de 1.2k medio w espero todavia te sirba.


----------



## gavilanred (Ene 25, 2013)

*E*x*c*elente ......gracias *por* tu ayuda


----------



## frapers (Ene 25, 2013)

Tengo entendido que los BackStage son una copia de los American Audio tal vez un diagrama de estos sirva, aún no encuentro el equivalente. Yo también tengo un CS6000 quemado, algunas resistencias las saque del otro canal, aun que los dos están dañados, pero tres de estas si no hay manera, son las R3, R4 y R14, la última 1.2k gracias tecbeml aunque el tamaño de lo que quedo es el de una de 1/4W, ¿Todavia podrías pasarme las otras dos tecbeml? Saludos


----------



## lalodj2012 (Jul 9, 2013)

Quien tiene el valor de las resistencias  R222, la R224 de cs8000 ?


----------



## xela619 (Ago 5, 2013)

Me pueden pasar fotos del amplificador, tengo piezas quemadas y no se cuales son.

@tecbeml no tienes algunas fotos del amplificador


----------



## tecbeml (Ago 7, 2013)

xela619 dijo:


> @tecbeml no tienes algunas fotos del amplificador


 *P*erdón pero no *h*a*bí*a visto,

*D*ime que pieza*s* son y tratare de averiguar cuales son.


----------



## xela619 (Ago 7, 2013)

*D*e las partes de los transitores creo que ya le *h*abian metido mano y no estan en orden , coloca*b*a alguno y se quema*b*a



tecbeml dijo:


> perdón pero no avia visto,
> 
> dime que piezaz son y tratare de averiguar cuales son.



los transistores que estan en la placa de metal


----------



## gallegosv (Feb 1, 2014)

*H*ola gavilanred *,* creo *que* el valor de la resistencia que buscas la r14 es de 470 o*hm*s, a mi tambien se me daño y la pude averiguar en la misma tarjeta del amplificador *,* espero te ayude.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 2, 2014)

*Gallegosv* , le estás dando *dos valores distintos* para la misma resistencia *¿Cual es el valor?*


----------



## latrampa (Abr 24, 2015)

Para lalodj2012, las resistencias del Amp. Backstage CS-8000 son: R222=270R y R224=22R (R significa ohms) Espero que a alguien más le sirva este aporte.


----------



## Ageo 21 07 (Ene 6, 2021)

Alguien sabe el valor de la resistencia R111 es de un poder BACKSTAGE 12000


----------



## Anthorgor (May 19, 2021)

Ageo 21 07 dijo:


> Alguien sabe el valor de la resistencia R111 es de un poder BACKSTAGE 12000


En un amplificador BackStage CS-20000 la resistencia R14 y R7 son la misma (CAFE, NEGRO, CAFE, ORO) 100 Ohms.

*Pregunta*
Mi amplificador no prende los relevadores.
Encontré que una resistencia (R12) estaba quemada.
La cambié ya que es la misma que la (R3) CAFE, VERDE, CAFE, ORO) 150 Ohms
La resistencia R12 toca a la R14 y termina en un transistor (Q3) C3200
La resistencia R3 toca a la R7 y termina en un transistor (Q1) C3200
Los 2 transistores Q1 y Q3 se conectan al (Q2) A1268
Ahora, pienso cambiar los 3 transistores pero quiero saber si los valores son correcto, ya que lo compre de uso y no se si le metieron mano, una reparación o algo por el estilo.
Gracias de antemano y si alguien necesita fotos o valores para reparar el suyo con gusto les ayudo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2021)

Anthorgor dijo:


> Mi amplificador no prende los relevadores.
> Encontré que una resistencia (R12) estaba quemada.
> La cambié ya que es la misma que la (R3) CAFE, VERDE, CAFE, ORO) 150 Ohms
> La resistencia R12 toca a la R14 y termina en un transistor (Q3) C3200
> ...



¿ No te parece que algunas *BUENAS *fotos de la/s placas podrían ayudar ?.
También sería bueno que busques y publiques el circuito del amplificador enfermo.


----------

